# probleme beim kompilieren des kernels (kernel panic!)

## rotzer

hallo,

ich bin ganz neu bei gentoo habe zwar schon einigermassen erfahrungen mit ubuntu gemacht jedoch vorallem dem kompilieren meistens ausm weg gegangen. um das zu lernen und mehr über linux zu erfahren (und zu testen ob gentoo bei mir mehr performance bringt   :Smile:  ) wollte ich mal gentoo installieren.

allerdings habe ich gleich mein erstes problem beim kernel. nachdem ich ihn kompiliert habe und gentoo starten wollte kam die fehlermeldung: kernel panic unable to mount root fs

habe dann natürlich gegooglet und verschiedene gründe für dieses problem gefunden:

- unterstützung von filesystem nicht im kernel

->nachgeschaut und nochmal kompiliert. hat jedoch nichts gebracht

-fehler in der fstab

->nochmal überprüft und /dev/... mit UUIDS ersetzt. hat auch nichts gebracht

-IDE unterstützung nicht im kernel

->auch nachgeschaut aber nichts genaues gefunden. hab verschieden optionen ausgewählt und neu kompiliert, aber hat alles nichts gebracht.

ich hoffe ihr habt eine idee. ich vermute dass es irgendetwas mit der IDE unterstützung zu tun hat aber davon hab ich leider sehr wenig ahnung. wäre schon wenn ihr mir helfen könntet

grüße rotzer

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Machen wir es dir einfach:

Poste mal die Ausgabe von lspci -v und dann noch die .config deines Kernels ( also /usr/src/linux/.config ).

Dann sollten wir dir weiterhelfen können (Das benutzte Dateisystem deiner Partition wäre natürlich auch nützlich, und vielleicht noch die Angaben in der Kernel Command Line in /boot/grub/grub.conf)

CoS24

----------

## rotzer

ok

lspci -v (unter ubuntu)

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266] Host Bridge

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266] Host Bridge

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 8

   Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: ec000000-edffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-e7ffffff

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture (rev 12)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

   Memory at ee000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:3003

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:3003

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:3003

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:3003

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   Memory at ee001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

   Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 3204

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

   Subsystem: Unknown device 1631:3003

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

   Subsystem: Biostar Microtech Int'l Corp Unknown device 2200

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

   Memory at ee002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 402a

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 20

   Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at ed000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

```

.config:

http://www.file-upload.net/download-1676368/1.config.html

(war zu lang)

ich hab zwei partitionen für gentoo

/dev/sda8 für /boot (ext2)

/dev/sda9 für / (ext3)

ausserdem hab ich noch ein ubuntu auf dem selben pc

und die grub menu.lst (ich habe grub unter ubuntu eingerichtet aber müsste eigtl kein problem sein oder?)

```

title      Linux Mint, kernel 2.6.24-23-generic

root      (hd0,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet splash

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-23-generic

title      Linux Mint, kernel 2.6.24-23-generic (recovery mode)

root      (hd0,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-23-generic

title      Linux Mint, kernel 2.6.24-22-generic

root      (hd0,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-22-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet splash

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-22-generic

title      Linux Mint, kernel 2.6.24-22-generic (recovery mode)

root      (hd0,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-22-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-22-generic

title      Linux Mint, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic

root      (hd0,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet splash

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic

title      Linux Mint, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (recovery mode)

root      (hd0,4)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic

title      Linux Mint, kernel memtest86+

root      (hd0,4)

kernel      /boot/memtest86+.bin

title       Gentoo Linux

root       (hd0,7)

kernel       /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda9
```

danke für die schnelle antwort

----------

## manuels

scheint als hättest du den VIA-Treiber nicht im Kernel.

Versuch mal CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y in deiner .config zu setzen und den Kernel neu zu bauen.

----------

## rotzer

wow cool hat wunderbar funktioniert. musste zwar nochmal kompilieren weil ich meine netzwerkkarte vergessen hab aber ansonsten is jetzt alles wunderbar   :Laughing: 

----------

